# Driveway Plowing Help



## PSL5082 (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm looking for the most efficient (not necessarily the fastest) way to plow my own driveway. My plow vehicle is a Jeep Wrangler YJ with a 6'8" Snoway plow with down pressure.

The driveway is asphalt, 2.5 car wide and about 2 cars long with a retaining wall on the right side. The driveway slopes downhill to a double car garage at the bottom. I try to pile the snow to the side opposite the retaining wall. Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Here's a diagram of the driveway.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

You'll figure out the best way sfter a few times; it's like mowing a lawn in that you figure out the best pattern after a bit. 

To me, I'd backdrag it as far back to the road as possible and then push it to the left. Try to avoid building up piles close to the garage in case you need that to pile snow after a bug storm.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Progressively, by colors. Backdrag the last section, shovel out the door and corner by the wall.

If you are allowed to push it out in the street (we are not allowed here), then it doesn't apply, as you can simply back in and push the snow across the road, then return backdragging the rest.

I agree with Seville, as a few times of doing it, and it will work out on it's own.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

2 cars long? Down pressure? Just back drag the whole thing. Start with your straight blade even with the garage, as you back up each time,angle it right, this'll windrow it to the left,line up the pile wherever you need to stack it on the left and punch it. This is a drive way that would take longer to start the jeep than to plow. How busy is your day that you need to save time on this drive?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i would use a snowblower for just 1 driveway that size, eliminates high piles


----------



## PSL5082 (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you all for the suggestions. In the past, I've done variations of all. I guess what I've been doing has been on the right track. I have used the snowblower many times, but I'd rather plow when possible. Thanks again guys.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

PSL5082 said:


> I'm looking for the most efficient (not necessarily the fastest) way to plow my own driveway. My plow vehicle is a Jeep Wrangler YJ with a 6'8" Snoway plow with down pressure.
> 
> The driveway is asphalt, 2.5 car wide and about 2 cars long with a retaining wall on the right side. The driveway slopes downhill to a double car garage at the bottom. I try to pile the snow to the side opposite the retaining wall. Any help will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


toss what they have told you into the snow-pile.

why back drag?

its your drive, park the plow rig in the garage or park it backed up to the door
plow a path. move the cars out of the garage so you can now back into it.

you will also save yourself some shoveling and no more worries aboot sliding into the garage.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Is it not an option to open the garage door and back in? If it is, then just push it forward and to the right. Then when finished pushing it out as much as you can, turn around and push from the road IN and to the left.


----------



## PSL5082 (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi Jason,
Thanks for the reply. Last 2 times I've plowed, I used the plan suggested by Dogplow Dodge above. Worked great and it was quick.

Generally, backing into the garage isn't an option, because usually my other vehicles are parked there.

Thanks again.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

PSL5082 said:


> Hi Jason,
> Thanks for the reply. Last 2 times I've plowed, I used the plan suggested by Dogplow Dodge above. Worked great and it was quick.
> 
> Generally, backing into the garage isn't an option, because usually my other vehicles are parked there.
> ...


Now wait a minute, your car should be in the garage, the wife's can stay outside!


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Now wait a minute, your car should be in the garage, the wife's can stay outside!


I hate parking in a garage. Wife can have a garage spot, I'll just keep my truck outside, thanks very much. Although I do keep the plow in the garage, but that is mainly to keep it defrosted, which makes it easier to hook up.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I love opening the garage door and just pushing straight out.
I'll even back back in and make another pass or two from inside, just to give myself lots of clear room to maneuver without packing down that which i'm trying to push.


----------

